# School University College Dept of Navigation in Southampton



## angierad

I hope I have better luck today. Yesterday's attempt must be somewhere in cyberspace.
Before my request for information I'd like to say how much I enjoy reading the different Forums in SN and I Iike the friendly banter.
I have more time to spend reading because I am recovering from a total hip replacement. (It's getting fashionable to have a new hip.) Unlike Joyce's mother who had hers done in her 90s (what a tough gal!) I am a bit younger. As a matter of fact it is my birthday today. Born on the day Queen Elizabeth (II) was crowned. (Now you can figure out my age.) My mother likes to say that "you were born with a silver spoon in your mouth" in reference to the spoon my parents received from a rep of the Governor General of Canada to commemorate that special day. The spoon was lost over the years (Did I play in the sand with it?) and I certainly have never had a pampered life.

Before he died in 1958 (age 37) my father wrote his memoirs in five scribblers (notebooks). I had read them over 30 yeras ago and recently wanted to transcribe them so all family memebrs could have a copy. Only two have been found and I pray the others turn up. I laugh out loud at some of his antics and I also cry when he describes poignant episodes in his life. My father writes about growing up in central Poland and after seeing the Baltic and its ports knowing he'd never be happy until he had a job on or near the sea. He was a cadet on the "Dar Pomorza" and was on that ship in Sweden when Germany invaded Poland. He was based in England and spent the next few months on ships carrying troops and civilians to other parts of Europe and Canada. He was on S/S "Koscuiszko" when she was torpedoed or hit a mine.

Finally getting to my question. He was told that a school was opening for Polish cadets in English navigating school and decided to go there. He referred to it as the School University College Department of Navigation situated in the Swaything suburb of Southampton. Dormitories were in old manor and classrooms in stables. "The grounds were beautiful, large old trees, lawns, tennis courts, soccer field, fish pool and marshes that were good places to explore or get lost from classes". I believe he started at that school in September 1940.
Does this school still exist or is there anything left of it? Has anyone attended it? Last July I was in Southampton for a day before I started a freighter cruise (and that is another story!). At that time though I did not know about my father's connection with Southampton, otherwise I would have done some 'investigating' on my own.
Unfortunately his writings that I have end with his recovering in hospital after a train he was on from Bursledon(?) to Southampton was bombed, so I do not have the names of ships he later sailed on until 1958. 
In the small port of Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada he met my mother and "settled" there. His name is Wincenty (Vincent) Radzikowski. I am hoping that there is a chance that someone knew him and I would truly appreciate any information anyone could give me or steer me in the direction where I could get information.

Thank you. Angela (aka Angie)


----------



## R58484956

The school of Navigation you mention is still there although it is part of Southamptom University nothing to do with the sea these days. It is in Wessex Lane, Swaythling, Southampton, Cycled past it for 6 years when I served my apprenticeship. It backs on to the River Itchen and the house stands in very pleasant grounds.


----------



## angierad

Thank you for the information. The next time I am in Southampton I will visit that area.
A.


----------



## jeb

l attended the School of Navigation in 1952 it was or still is in Warsash which is between Southampton and Fareham, l left there to do an apprenticeship with PSNC. l then returned there in 1956 to study for 2nd mates cert.


----------



## JohnMac068

angierad said:


> Thank you for the information. The next time I am in Southampton I will visit that area.
> A.


I attended the School of Navigation 1949-1950, in Newtown Road, Warsash, I believe it moved there from South Stoneham in 1947, taking over a former Naval Establishment, HMS "Tormentor" which was a Combined Services base, which played a significant role in planning and executing the events leading up to D Day. The School is still there today, and caters for both navigation and engineering cadets, both male and female.


----------



## Indie Boy

jeb said:


> l attended the School of Navigation in 1952 it was or still is in Warsash which is between Southampton and Fareham, l left there to do an apprenticeship with PSNC. l then returned there in 1956 to study for 2nd mates cert.


Hello jeb,
When exactly were you at Warsash?
Mike


----------



## Jaydee

*School of Navigation University College Southampton*

Angie,
I am currently the Hon.Secretary Of "The Warsash Association" ie ex- Cadets and Students of The School of Navigation, whether at South Hill, South Stoneham or now known as the Warsash Maritime Academy at Warsash Southampton. As such I have a list of Cadets who at some time studied at the above locations from 1939 onwards. Your Father, W.Radzikowski is listed as a Cadet who with 28 other Polish Cadets, joined The School of Navigation at South Stoneham in the Autumn Term of 1940 possibly around the 20th September. There is no indication of how long these Cadets stayed. A further group of Polish Cadets were also students for a while in 1941 and 1942. I was a Cadet at Warsash in 1949
Jaydee


----------



## jeb

Hello Indie Boy 
l was at Warsash 1952 until march 1953 then to PSNC to serve my time. John Bond


----------



## hoodooedd

Hi Angierad,

just joined the forum and was interested to learn how your father was training on the dar pomorza in 1939 when the ship was interned in sweden. my father also escaped to england and docked in liverpool in december 1939, while he was in england he continued his training, i wonder if the two knew each other ? my father's name was leopold klimas and i have his ships's book and a few photo's taken in 1938-39 of the ship and my father with some friends taken during this time, if you would like to see them i will either post them on the forum or scan them and e-mail them to you.
edd


----------



## greyman14

*Warsash 1952*



jeb said:


> l attended the School of Navigation in 1952 it was or still is in Warsash which is between Southampton and Fareham, l left there to do an apprenticeship with PSNC. l then returned there in 1956 to study for 2nd mates cert.


Which month did you join in !952? I joined Warsash in May 1951 - May 1952 so i may know you if you can give me your name . Please. I see that you signed up with Pacific Steam - i and two others G.Silver and JMF Prynne signed up with the NZScO .( MV RAKAIA ) I have only recently traced Gerry Silver to Taradale in Napier New Zealand. JMF Prynne was killed in a flying accident with the Fleet Air Arm shortly before completing his training ( 1957)and i am looking for any details related to this disaster shortlyafter he completed his Apprenticeship at the age of 21 .! Does anyone out there in cyberspace have any knowledge whicg would assist my endeavours ? (Thumb)Roger


----------



## greyman14

*Warsash Cadet 1952.*

Hello Jaydee . I understand that you are the Hon.Sec School of Nav Warsash.
I have memories of the old Moyana under the Command of Capt Mackillop- - catch phrase " Come up - Cadet " crew member leaves the wheel and goes up the foredeck etc Not guilty m'lud .You dont catch me on that old ruse. ! I have just come acrooss some old College magazines Nos 7 t0 12 originals very old but intact ! If any member needs information i can probably assist with References from them.? Roger Yeatman


----------



## angierad

I apologize for not responding earlier to the information that has been given to me. Truth is I just happened to check a few days ago and found that there were posts after mine of June 4/08.
I was in Southampton this past July and did see Stoneham House. I took lots of pictures.
Jaydee, thank you for the information you gave for the dates my father had been at the school. Do you have other information regarding school records?
Hoodooedd, I would very much appreciate receiving copies of the photos by email of your father with his friends. Would the best way be for me to send my email address?
Thank you all so very much.
Best regards, Angie


----------



## amiwoods

greyman14 said:


> Which month did you join in !952? I joined Warsash in May 1951 - May 1952 so i may know you if you can give me your name . Please. I see that you signed up with Pacific Steam - i and two others G.Silver and JMF Prynne signed up with the NZScO .( MV RAKAIA ) I have only recently traced Gerry Silver to Taradale in Napier New Zealand. JMF Prynne was killed in a flying accident with the Fleet Air Arm shortly before completing his training ( 1957)and i am looking for any details related to this disaster shortlyafter he completed his Apprenticeship at the age of 21 .! Does anyone out there in cyberspace have any knowledge whicg would assist my endeavours ? (Thumb)Roger


Hi, my dad was the last person to speak to Sub Lt Prynne before his crash. He strapped him into his seat and saw him fly off over St Brides Bay. He remembers everything about that day and the investigation afterwards. Let me know what you would like to know and will ask him. I have been scanning the internet tonight to see if there was anything about Sub Lt Prynne and came across this site. Ami


----------



## K urgess

Welcome aboard, Ami.
greyman14 hasn't logged on since the middle of July so you may have better luck with a private message.
Regards


----------



## susan johnson

*Margaret Drumm*



Jaydee said:


> Angie,
> I am currently the Hon.Secretary Of "The Warsash Association" ie ex- Cadets and Students of The School of Navigation, whether at South Hill, South Stoneham or now known as the Warsash Maritime Academy at Warsash Southampton. As such I have a list of Cadets who at some time studied at the above locations from 1939 onwards. Your Father, W.Radzikowski is listed as a Cadet who with 28 other Polish Cadets, joined The School of Navigation at South Stoneham in the Autumn Term of 1940 possibly around the 20th September. There is no indication of how long these Cadets stayed. A further group of Polish Cadets were also students for a while in 1941 and 1942. I was a Cadet at Warsash in 1949
> Jaydee


I am looking for any information on a lady who worked at South Stoneham house, she came from Ireland to work during the war. are there staff records, or any arcive information. The lady was named Margaret Drumm/Peggy /Rita


----------



## 8575

greyman14 said:


> Hello Jaydee . I understand that you are the Hon.Sec School of Nav Warsash.
> I have memories of the old Moyana under the Command of Capt Mackillop- - catch phrase " Come up - Cadet " crew member leaves the wheel and goes up the foredeck etc Not guilty m'lud .You dont catch me on that old ruse. ! I have just come acrooss some old College magazines Nos 7 t0 12 originals very old but intact ! If any member needs information i can probably assist with References from them.? Roger Yeatman


I remember "crapbricks" MacKillop when he was master on "Halcyon" one trip. Force 10, SW approaches, storm canvas, everyone feeling crook, I was on the wheel, about 0200 he appears on deck wearing pink pyjamas with oilskin coat and souwester, opens up a packet of 20 Players, sticks cigarette in mouth, throws the rest of them over the side (unintentionally of course), curses loudly, goes below!

I incurred his wrath once when making a pot of tea for him; apparently it was too weak so I was despatched to make "a decent" brew. Whilst hovering over the pot with packet of tea, Halcyon lurched violently sending me flying; the tea packet deposited itself in the pot, so I removed the packet leaving most of the contents of a quarter of a pound of tea in the pot, topped it up with water and took the tray along to his cabin fully expecting a right royal bo******g later. Much later, a couple of days in fact, he complimented me on an excellent pot of tea! A strange man indeed but I reckoned there was a wealth of nautical tales to come from him. Sadly I never got the chance to ask him.


----------



## john bryan

*Warsash 1954*

I drifted here looking for the names of the last two freighters to leave Singapore when it fell. 

Now I'm looking here for anyone who was at Warsash in 1954. Capt Stewart expelled me, and Kinnersley, and Humphries, after my first term. You remember him? Happy go lucky chap. Won the sail training race on Moyana before it was scuttled.

He tried it again after Skipe Wakeford rescinded his decision and reinstated me. I finished the year as an SLC. 

Capt Clubb was head honcho of my watch.

Do I have fond memories? Some great students but a very bullying atmosphere.

Does anyone know the name of the ship that left Singapore in Feb 1942 and sailed to Bombay? 

Thanks.


----------



## R58484956

Greetings *John* and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage


----------



## bardig

I was at the School of Navigation 1947 to 1948 - we were moved around a lot during those years after the school left Swaythling. First term at The Summer Camp Stubbington (near Lee-on-Solent) and then onto H.M.S Hawke (Upper Yardman's College) at Exbury near Beaulieu with a brief spell at Warsash where we were the first cadets. Happy memories and a good start to a seafaring career. Cruise on the 'Moyana' took in Dartmouth and Falmouth.


----------

